
CSS Font Stack: A complete collection of web safe CSS font stacks - kreutz
http://cssfontstack.com/
======
noibl
Surely "Andale Mono" should fallback to "Consolas", "Lucida Console" on
Windows instead of "monospace" ("Courier New").

Nice resource though, even if 'web-safe' isn't the strait-jacket it used to
be. :)

------
kijin
Thanks to cross-browser webfont support, it's been quite some time since I've
read the words "web safe fonts". I wonder how useful these lists would be in a
year or two. It's already nearly useless on a vanilla Ubuntu install, for
example, which contains neither Windows fonts nor Mac fonts.

It would be a fine day indeed when web designers no longer have to worry about
fallback fonts that look nothing like the preferred font.

~~~
progrock
I got so fed up with browsers and their font issues. That I just use one now,
that I can read easily at a good size. I override the author's choice
everytime.

------
nkwiatek
"Fantasy"? That's absurd. Copperplate is a letterpress type. Papyrus,
meanwhile, is a joke, but it's meant to look like bush strokes; it's hardly
fantastic.

I would like to see the information about the support visible, rather than
hidden under a mouseover. Maybe 2 thin horizontal bars where length = %, 1 for
Mac, 1 for PC?

------
timc3
Socialnetwork widget gets in the way of it working on iPad

~~~
gamzer
It gets in the way as soon as the browser window is less than 1287px in width.
Did I mess up my measurement or is this really 1287px? My browser is rarely
that wide.

------
demetris
I get confused with font stacks that have sequences like:

Calibri, Candara, Segoe, "Segoe UI", etc. etc.

Are there systems that do not have Calibri but do have Candara or Segoe UI?
(Excluding, of course, cases where some of these fonts have been installed
manually and individually.) I would suppose not. If so, then what’s the point
of specifying Candara, Segoe, and Segoe UI after Calibri?

Am I missing something?

~~~
Someone
Segoe ships with some MS products (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segoe>). I
think the 'C' fonts are more tied to Windows releases (Vista and 7, probably
8, too)

So, I guess you can find Segoe UI but not Calibri on a XP system with a
relatively (but maybe not too) modern Office. Maybe there are other
requirements (newer IEs might install the 'C' fonts, too)

------
mckoss
The social button widget blocks me from reading any of the last 10 fonts on
the lower left side of the page when browsing from a tablet.

~~~
gagege
Or if, like me, you don't fullscreen your browser.

------
sdfx
A sample text of each font in a stack would be nice in order to judge if the
fallback makes sense.

------
Kenan
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3214273> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3425586>

~~~
state
I wonder what makes this particularly timely...

------
kaptain
I would love to see a similar list for non-Latin scripts. I'm particularly
interested to know what a 'safe-stack' is for CJK characters. Anyone out there
know?

------
tagawa
Handy resource - thank you. Would be great to see Linux included as well, but
I wonder if that's too difficult because of the number of distros.

------
jordanlev
Cool, thanks! Would be nice if there were a filter or setting to only show
stacks that have > 90% support on both Mac and Windows.

------
grecy
What do the percentages under the "i" mean?

Is that based on OS version, or browser, or... ?

------
terrapinbear
Can Linux be included in this list, too?

~~~
cvp
I was hoping for the same thing. It'd be nice to see some good FLOSS fonts in
the stacks.

------
te_chris
Where's roboto?

------
tambourine_man
Stats source?

